# Istick mini



## dwayne19420 (28/9/15)

Hi guys any thoughts on the istick mini 10w.. I like the fact of how small and user friendly it is and seems to be worth it.. thinking of getting one for myself has any one had or have experience with this one?. 
http://www.istick.org/mini-istick-10w.html



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (28/9/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi guys any thoughts on the istick mini 10w..



I had 2, stripped the threads on both within 3 weeks. However, still liked them -

1. If you don't sub-ohm, do MTL with high-ish ohms, they fit
2. If you like tiny devices, they do fit nicely in the hand
3. Obviously doesn't last the whole day...

In short - the threads could be better (i.e. 40W has steel), these are no SnowWolf 200 so don't expect that, don't expect to do low builds on these, but they are cute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/9/15)

10 watts and the very small battery is what would put me off. I like the look. If only it could be packed with power


----------



## dwayne19420 (1/10/15)

I got it 




I laughed my ass off when when I first saw it lol but it's awsome I'm enjoying it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> I got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you need a smaller clearomizer on that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (1/10/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, you need a smaller clearomizer on that!


Lol I wish I could find a smaller one . But it works.. it works like a champ for any newbie it's great value for money especially if you like me on budget

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

